# Clen 3 weeks results



## Arnold2012 (May 5, 2012)

Just starting on Clen for the nxt 3 weeks or so in a bid to get a little more ripped, will post pics before and after at the end if anyone wants to see results, finished my pct and have put a little weight back on now which im not happy with lol will be trying to eat clean at about 3000 calories with about 300g protein a day, will also add my weight tomorrow before i start, thanks


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm interested in this


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm interested too. I have not used Clen before but wanting to give it a shot. What dosage are/do you run it at? Thought its meant to be run 2 weeks on 2 weeks off? 3 weeks ok?


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

interested dude!! :thumbup1: thinking of running it in my 'dry' cycle at the start of next year!!! what lab and dosage??


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

any info?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Running clen ATM along with test , alpha pharm clen is strong stuff lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Chris86 said:


> Running clen ATM along with test , alpha pharm clen is strong stuff lol


how are you running the Clen, i've just ordered chinese clen


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> how are you running the Clen, i've just ordered chinese clen


Funny I've just had 4 tubs of it come in the post lol it's good stuff too I used it a few months back , 2 weeks on 2 off starting at 80mcg work adding one a day when I feel the sides easing off so every few days , last time on the Chinese clen I was on 200mcg after a week or so but I can't see me getting the high on the ap stuff


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

how did this go?.....


----------



## Lowkey32 (Jan 10, 2013)

You taking the clen orally yeah ?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Lowkey32 said:


> You taking the clen orally yeah ?


Suppository.


----------



## RonnieRocket (Feb 11, 2013)

make sure u run some test with your clen ,bc it can be catabolic at the high dose . also its a good idea to use some keto while you are on clen to keep your receptors clean .


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Chris86 said:


> Running clen ATM along with test , alpha pharm clen is strong stuff lol


yeah AP clen is very potent, huge shakes for me off 80mcg.

ran T3 & clen together, that was good.


----------



## RonnieRocket (Feb 11, 2013)

.


----------

